# Windows 7 , PPTP VPN error 807 and 800



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

Dear Experts 

Please don't steer the topic from PPTP to IPsec and other types of VPN which is more secure than PPTP,,,,etc

I have got this scenario windows 7 is acting as vpn client at home and windows XP is acting as vpn server at work.

At home (LAN address is 192.168.*10*.x/24)And I configured windows 7 as VPN client same as here :

Windows 7 PPTP VPN Setup Tutorial | HideIpVPN


At work (LAN address is 192.168.*1*.x/24) I configured XP SP3 as VPN server same as here (except I could not enable PPTP Passthrough on my router because I could not find that option) :

Simple PPTP VPN Server Setup in Windows XP

Please be aware 
On the vpn server, I have selected administrator as username to be allowed for vpn, subnet that vpn server is using, is : 192.168.1.70-73

On the vpn client I am using the correct username/password. 

Security I tried below combinations with no joy:

Type of VPN : Automatic,,,,,,*error 800* 
Data encryption: Optional encryption (connect even if no encryption)

Type of VPN: Point to Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP),,,,,*error 807*
Data encryption: Optional encryption (connect even if no encryption) 


Router that I am using at work (where XP is connected to it) is :

2wire router with below details :

IModel: 2701HGV-W Gateway
Hardware Version: 2701-100655-004
Software Version: 5.29.113.16

Port forwarding 1723 was enabled

Whenever I try to establish a vpn tunnel I am receiving either error 807 or 800

Note:
The VPN server (work deskto) was working when I had at home VPN client as an XP OS not windows 7, but when I upgraded from XP to windows 7 I lost my vpn connection.


Thanks


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

Now I have got couple of question :

1- Do I need to enable GRE Protocol 47 (PPTP Pass Through *or* VPN Pass Through) as well, when I read couple of online threads they suggested to enable VPN Pass Through (GRE Protocol 47) with some nasty routers

VPN Setup

2- I had not enabled GRE Protocol 47 (PPTP Pass Through *or* VPN Pass Through)when I had XP as client before upgrading to windows 7

3- If option 1 is not necessary what could cause this problem ?


----------



## Sukabot (Aug 29, 2011)

you need to check in your router settings the next:

Turn on (accept) port 1723 for PPTP VPN's
Turn on protocol 47 GRE

If you have 'VPN Pass Through' settings in the router then you need to enable it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, this is an old Thread and needs to close now.


Sukabot said:


> you need to check in your router settings the next:
> 
> Turn on (accept) port 1723 for PPTP VPN's
> Turn on protocol 47 GRE
> ...


----------

